# Any decent supp. you've tried?



## dugie82 (Feb 14, 2005)

I know the market is full of supplements, most of which don't work.

any one tried any good supplements lately or had a good experience with a particular brand or type?


----------



## Diesel (Feb 14, 2005)

ive been having nice results stacking NO2 and Creatine Ethyl ESter HCL, im normally a nonresponder to creatine, and i have tosay im deffinatly feeling a difference, i dont get the INSANE pumps many people bable on about but a definate strength increase and endurance fromt he NO2


----------



## Blackbird (Feb 14, 2005)

Im basically on the same stack.  I feel pumped all day.


----------



## Nomad (Feb 22, 2005)

yohimburnES from anabolic fitness-I have had good experience-worth a try when trying to get lean


----------



## jsjs24 (Feb 23, 2005)

Creatine by prolab. That's it for me besides protein powders.


----------

